# conditional adjustments



## kenwood (Jun 1, 2013)

If I have a bunch of photos shot at different ISO settings, is there a way to apply different levels of noise reduction based on ISo value of each image in a batch mode?


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 1, 2013)

Not automatically. You could use the library filter or smart collections to identify the different groups of ISO values and set up corresponding Develop presets.

john


----------



## Allan Olesen (Jun 1, 2013)

Lightroom already does some ISO-based scaling of the color noise slider under the hood. I don't know about the other noise sliders since I very rarely use them (I like grain, as long as it is not colored).

This can be easily seen by taking two raw photos with any modern DSLR:
Photo 1 with ISO 3200 and "correct" shutter speed and aperture.
Photo 2 with ISO 800 and same shutter speed and aperture as Photo 1.

Import both photos to Lightroom and increase exposure of Photo 2 by 2 stops inside Lightroom.

If you look at both photos with all noise reduction disabled, they have exactly the same noise.

But if you enable color noise reduction, you will see that they respond differently to the same setting of the slider.


----------



## Effeegee (Jun 1, 2013)

Jeffrey Friedl has a plug-in which leans in this direction.  I've never used it but the spec might suit your needs http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/bulk-develop


----------



## kenwood (Jun 1, 2013)

Effeegee said:


> Jeffrey Friedl has a plug-in which leans in this direction.  I've never used it but the spec might suit your needs http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/bulk-develop



This plugin sounds like what I am looking for, but it doesn't work when I try it.  I am on lr 4.3 and I notice the following error when I run it, however I could not find further log files in the folder specified below.  Perhaps this plugin is dependent on other plugins?

Plug-in error log for plug-in at: D:\util\LR plugins\bulk-develop-jfriedl.lrplugin

**** Error 1

An error occurred while attempting to run one of the plug-inâ€™s scripts.
Plugins are disabled; see upper-right section of Plugin Manager.

**** Error 2

The plug-in encountered an error when performing the menu item â€œApply Bulk Develop Settings...â€.
Plugins are disabled; see upper-right section of Plugin Manager.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2013)

Go to the Plug-in Manager dialog and having a look in the upper right section, where it says to look - perhaps that'll offer a clue.


----------

